
Cats Are an Ecological Nightmare and Ruining the Environment - TheMissingPiece
https://www.inverse.com/article/22080-pet-cat-invasive-species
======
QAPereo
No, humans are, and our uncontrolled population is, and all that comes with
it. Our waste, our consumption, and our pets. A reasonable human population
with pets wouldn't ruin the environment, but billions of us?

Sure, we'll ruin it just by being human, and all that goes along with it; for
millennia, that's included cats.

~~~
Boothroid
Cat lover?

~~~
QAPereo
Deathly allergic actually, but I'm honest about the reality of humans and the
planet. Life we favor thrives, or life which thrives in conditions we create
becomes dominant. We reshape the environment, and that includes mass
settlements with pets.

Any one issue wouldn't _be_ an issue without the others... if birds were not
under pressure from every conceivable angle, any one angle wouldn't be a
catastrophe. The real issue is holistic, and it is _us_. For birds it's
habitat loss, pesticide and herbicide, hunting, poisoning, trapping, mirror-
solar arrays, wind turbines, cats, etc... etc... etc...

The story is the same everywhere, and the nature of the pressure is that there
are too damned many of us.

